# Childish Neighbour



## liffey (11 Jun 2008)

For the last few months my next door neighbour has insisted on parking his car so close to my car that I can't get into it at all.....i have to reverse my car into my driveway to get in or out.......his driveway his huge so i've no idea why he insists on parking so close to my car.....the last thing I want to do is open my car door and scratch his.......the other day when I was out he asked a visitor to my house if they minded not standing in his driveway.......That for me was the last straw...... The neighbour doesnt seem to be very approachable.......works odd hours too so kinda hard to say something to him.......I'm so tempted to build a wall between the two driveways but i dont really want to do that......anyone any suggestions.......


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

Is he parking on his own property? If so I can't see what the problem is.


----------



## NicolaM (11 Jun 2008)

Hi
Why don't you go and simply talk to him?
He may well just not be aware that you are annoyed at this, some people are just not good at perceiving the impact of their behaviour on others.
There is no point in allowing this to escalate in your head, when it could be dealt with very simply by either trying to talk to him (you never know, he might just be shy, not unapproachable!), or even just dropping him a polite letter.
Better than building a wall, cheaper too!
Also it's better to stay on friendly terms with neighbours if possible (especially if you share a driveway...)
Nicola


----------



## liffey (11 Jun 2008)

He is parking on his property but in doing so it means I can't get into my car......I'm tempted to talk to him but he doesn't appear to be approachable......the fact that he made a smart comment to a visitor to my home rather then me is just leaving me puzzled -why he didn't mention it to me instead......


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

liffey said:


> He is parking on his property


That's enough for me. He's doing nothing wrong in my opinion.


liffey said:


> the fact that he made a smart comment to a visitor to my home rather then me is just leaving me puzzled


This doesn't look like a smart comment to me. Simply a reasonable request if he would prefer people not to impinge on his private property.  I said practically the same thing to a neighbour of mine the other day when he insisted on practicing his golf swing on our lawn rather than his own (open plan frontage) and was making a mess of the grass. He complied with my polite request. It would seem more petty if I ran off moaning to the (live in) landlord householder about this rather than just speaking to the tenant neighbour.


liffey said:


> the other day when I was out he asked a visitor to my house if they minded not standing in his driveway.


----------



## NicolaM (11 Jun 2008)

All you need to do is ask him would he mind parking a little further over.
He is entitled to ask someone to not stand in his driveway.
Surely it makes more sense to address it directly, and politely, with him?
Nicola


----------



## cheesenonion (11 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Is he parking on his own property? If so I can't see what the problem is.


club man are you human???? any replies you make wouldnt suggest you are NOT!!
if you were in the situation would like you hassel everytime you get in and out of your car?

and for the neighbour to be complaining about somebody standing in his drive maybe he should move to the countryside ?


----------



## foxylady (11 Jun 2008)

Building a wall would prob be best option as then there could be no probs, shared drives and open front gardens never really work imo.


----------



## NicolaM (11 Jun 2008)

Perhaps the OP should actually *talk* to his nieghbour, before going to the trouble of building a wall??
It cannot possibly be that difficult to actually speak to a neighbour, unless there is something seriously wrong (ie psychopathic neighbour or the like).
I understand your reluctance to speak to your neighbour if you feel intimidated, Liffey, but you just need to grasp the bull by the horns, and do it.He probably will not try to gore you!
 Building a wall because you are unable to discuss a reasonable issue with another adult seems a tad extreme.
Nicola


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

cheesenonion said:


> club man are you human???? any replies you make wouldnt suggest you are NOT!!
> if you were in the situation would like you hassel everytime you get in and out of your car?
> 
> and for the neighbour to be complaining about somebody standing in his drive maybe he should move to the countryside ?


Why don't you post rants in _Letting Off Steam _when you are able to? That's the appropriate place for them. Oh - and read the posting guidelines where you will see that personalised attacks are not acceptable around here.


----------



## Caveat (11 Jun 2008)

Maybe if the OP could explain, in detail, the driveway arrangement which seems to entail the OP being inconvenienced, even though the neighbour is on their own property?


----------



## rmelly (11 Jun 2008)

But would the wall need to be fully on the OP's side if done without approval of neighbour? And if so would this leave sufficient room to park?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

The guy is parking on his own private property and asked somebody not to stand around on his own private property. I can't see how anybody could reasonably conclude that he is out of order here.


----------



## liffey (11 Jun 2008)

I just think he is being unreasonable - the last thing I want to do is open my door and damage his car because he parks too close. This morning i had to get into my car on the passanger side and climb over to the drivers seat because I couldn't open the drivers door. I would love to say something to him but as I mentioned he works odd hours so I wouldn't know when it would be best to approach him (Last thing I want to do is knock in to find he's been asleep and I've woken him up!!)
Maybe a note in the door asking him to move over a little so i dont damage his car mind do the trick. Worth a try I suppose?!?


----------



## Graham_07 (11 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> The guy is parking on his own private property and asked somebody not to stand around on his own private property. I can't see how anybody could reasonably conclude that he is out of order here.


 
Must say I agree.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

liffey said:


> Maybe a note in the door asking him to move over a little so i dont damage his car mind do the trick. Worth a try I suppose?!?


If you do that then I would not be surprised if we had a new thread tomorrow entitled "childish neighbour putting notes through my letterbox rather than just talking to me".


----------



## Paulone (11 Jun 2008)

foxylady said:


> Building a wall would prob be best option as then there could be no probs, shared drives and open front gardens never really work imo.


 
Would tend to agree with this - it can be amazing how territorial people get where there is shared space.

The comment 'please don't stand on my driveway' to the OP's visitor is a worrying sign and suggests that should the parking issue be raised, the response could well be 'it's my side of the drive, I'll do what I like' - which, unfortunately is in his wont.

Even so, before wall-building is planned, it would be reasonable and appropriate to approach the neighbour and have a discussion like this...  the OP could be surprised and find that there is some other explanation for the behaviour that was never envisaged.

On the point of the wall - the OP should make sure that its not in the deeds of the house that wall building to the front is prevented.

If there is nothing for it other than a wall, a low-height boundary could do the trick (and create a trip hazard for the postman) without detracting too much from the appearance of the drives. The OP should suggest to the neighbour that the cost is shared seeing since it will be owned by each on both sides and the neighbour will probably want to have an input into its design.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

Paulone said:


> The comment 'please don't stand on my driveway' to the OP's visitor is a worrying sign and suggests that should the parking issue be raised, the response could well be 'it's my side of the drive, I'll do what I like' - which, unfortunately is in his wont.


Not to mention his right!


> Even so, before wall-building is planned, it would be reasonable and appropriate to approach the neighbour and have a discussion like this...  the OP could be surprised and find that there is some other explanation for the behaviour that was never envisaged.


A discussion yes. Note passing - probably not. That sort of behaviour always reminds me of Rumpole and the Married Lady in which the husband and wife in a divorce case communicated only by written notes, a communication mechanism undermined and exploited by their only child for his own gain.


----------



## efm (11 Jun 2008)

While the person in question is within his legal rights to park on his property, the manner in which he is doing so is inconsiderate towards his neighbour - the OP needs to talk to him asking him politely if he could leave more room when parking his car.  If the neighbour in question doesn't respond there isn't much the OP can do except build a wall on his side of the drive.


----------



## theoneill (11 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> The guy is parking on his own private property and asked somebody not to stand around on his own private property. I can't see how anybody could reasonably conclude that he is out of order here.



 ClubMan is right, however you might politely approach your neighbor and ask that they give you a little more space as you are afraid you may inadvertently scratch his car. He may oblige


----------



## liffey (11 Jun 2008)

Good point Paulone - never thought it would be an issue building a wall if it was within the boundaries of my house. Might just have to take the bull by the horns and speak to him so just to save him having more to complain about!


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

Is this a privately managed estate? If so then there may be management company rules against erecting walls/fences on the open plan frontages of houses. That is the case in our estate.


----------



## liffey (11 Jun 2008)

No its not privately managed Clubman however its a fairly new estate all the same.


----------



## Pique318 (11 Jun 2008)

Legally, Clubman is right,, it's his driveway and he can park whereever he likes.

Reasonably speaking, he seems to be a bit of a git. If you come home first and park first (in the only place you have to park) and then he arrives later and deliberately parks so close to your car that you can't get in the door (too close imo, if closer than a normal carpark space permits) while also having enough space in his driveway to make this unnessessary, then this is entirely unreasonable and hints at him being a git.

Did you ever have conflict before ? 
Why does he leave room in his drive while parking tight to your car ?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

Is your driveway significantly narrower than his? Or your car significantly wider?


----------



## TreeTiger (11 Jun 2008)

Would it help if you reversed into your drive so that your passenger side is alongside your neighbour's passenger side?  
Obviously the thing that would help most if everybody was considerate of everyone else, but unfortunately that often doesn't happen.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

TreeTiger said:


> but unfortunately that often doesn't happen.


As the old saying goes - good fences make good neighbours.


----------



## liffey (11 Jun 2008)

Both driveways are reasonably wide - although his would be a little wider. We've never had any conflict before we'd always bid each other the time of day but that all stopped a few months ago. Since then he's decided to park his car extremely close to mine


----------



## truthseeker (11 Jun 2008)

liffey said:


> Both driveways are reasonably wide - although his would be a little wider. We've never had any conflict before we'd always bid each other the time of day but that all stopped a few months ago. Since then he's decided to park his car extremely close to mine


 
What happened a few months ago to warrant his change in behaviour?


----------



## davidoco (11 Jun 2008)

You could solve everything by getting one of these

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peugeot_1007  although I wonder how he would take it you stepping on to his property when exiting the car. 

I would personally drawn a 4" yellow line down the boundary and leave it at that.  If you can't fit your car in without stepping on to his property reverse in.


----------



## liffey (11 Jun 2008)

Nothing happened - he just stopped being friendly!


----------



## Towger (11 Jun 2008)

Considering that 'Both driveways are reasonably wide'. What I want to know is why the OP is parking in such a way that it is possible for the neighbor to block their car door. It would mean that the OP (or their car) is trespassing on the neighbor’s property every time they are getting in/out of their car.


----------



## truthseeker (11 Jun 2008)

liffey said:


> Nothing happened - he just stopped being friendly!


 
Well people dont just go from friendly to unfriendly and start parking in a manner to annoy the other person for no reason. There must be some reason.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

liffey said:


> Both driveways are reasonably wide - although his would be a little wider. We've never had any conflict before we'd always bid each other the time of day but that all stopped a few months ago. Since then he's decided to park his car extremely close to mine


So why not just park your car further away from the boundary? Problem solved? Why do you expect *HIM *to do this?


liffey said:


> his driveway his huge so i've no idea why he insists on parking so close to my car


----------



## liffey (11 Jun 2008)

When I park my car there is enough space for both driver and passenger to exit/enter. However, this guy just insists on parking right on the edge of his driveway which in turn means that if he comes in after me I find it difficult to get in the drivers side of my car.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

If you build a wall then the wall will be in the way instead? Hardly progress?


----------



## Caveat (11 Jun 2008)

So can you not park right on the edge of the other side then?


----------



## liffey (11 Jun 2008)

Maybe so Clubman but it might get him to utilise his driveway space a little better!


----------



## rmelly (11 Jun 2008)

rmelly said:


> But would the wall need to be fully on the OP's side if done without approval of neighbour? And if so would this leave sufficient room to park?


----------



## gianni (11 Jun 2008)

Caveat said:


> So can you not park right on the edge of the other side then?


 

I would have thought that this was the obvious solutions too ?? Particularly if the driveways are "reasonably wide".


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

liffey said:


> Maybe so Clubman but it might get him to utilise his driveway space a little better!


Go for it so. If erecting a wall at a cost of maybe a few grand is what it takes and influencing his behaviour on his own private property is so important to you.


----------



## FredBloggs (11 Jun 2008)

liffey said:


> This morning i had to get into my car on the passanger side and climb over to the drivers seat because I couldn't open the drivers door.


 
Why don't you park the other way round i.e. with the drivers door on the other side?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

Original post(er) said:


liffey said:


> i have to reverse my car into my driveway to get in or out.......


and others responded with:


TreeTiger said:


> Would it help if you reversed into your drive so that your passenger side is alongside your neighbour's passenger side?





davidoco said:


> If you can't fit your car in without stepping on to his property reverse in.





FredBloggs said:


> Why don't you park the other way round i.e. with the drivers door on the other side?


----------



## sam h (11 Jun 2008)

> the last thing I want to do is open my door and damage his car because he parks too close.



Surely he could argue that you are parked too close to his car?  You are both obviously parking as close to the boundary as possible.  

As already suggested, either park on the other side of you driveway or reverse in & see what you can do to get to the bottom of what happened a few months ago, his nose is out of joint about something and as you could be living next door to him for years, try to sort it sooner rather than later.


----------



## ailbhe (11 Jun 2008)

Perhaps he got annoyed as you were parking close to the boundary first?
If, by him parking at the edge of his boundary without crossing into your drive, means that you cannot open your door then it would suggest that you are also parking at the boundary. You need to park on your drive in a way that ensures your door can be opened without crossing onto his drive. That way he cannot block you without crossing onto your driveway. 


It seems he is doing what you had been doing all along in order to prove a point.


----------



## FredBloggs (11 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Original post(er) said:
> 
> and others responded with:


 
.. fair point Clubman.... but if the Op did that all the time he'd have no problem.... other than a thoughtless neighbour


----------



## Graham_07 (11 Jun 2008)

liffey said:


> For the last few months my next door neighbour has insisted on parking his car so close to my car that I can't get into it at all.....i have to reverse my car into my driveway to get in or out


 
Just curious, does reversing the car in enable you to get in & out comfortably? If so, why not continue doing that? I always reverse in, find it much safer for driving out again.


----------



## Caveat (11 Jun 2008)

Furthermore, although not necessarily relevant to the OP, reversing out on to a main road is illegal anyway.


----------



## Graham_07 (11 Jun 2008)

Caveat said:


> Furthermore, although not necessarily relevant to the OP, reversing out on to a main road is illegal anyway.


 

& if you want to drive in & drive out get one of these !


----------



## mathepac (11 Jun 2008)

I now I may be missing something here (as I often do) but why can't OP just park on the road across her own driveway in the short term and then build a Berlin wall?


----------



## PM1234 (11 Jun 2008)

ailbhe said:


> Perhaps he got annoyed as you were parking close to the boundary first?
> If, by him parking at the edge of his boundary without crossing into your drive, means that you cannot open your door then it would suggest that you are also parking at the boundary. You need to park on your drive in a way that ensures your door can be opened without crossing onto his drive. That way he cannot block you without crossing onto your driveway.
> 
> 
> It seems he is doing what you had been doing all along in order to prove a point.



I'd second this. Seems to be a likely explanation for the unexpected 'cooling off' also. 

Talking saves an awful lot of unnecessary strife.


----------



## TreeTiger (11 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Original post(er) said:
> ...
> and others responded with:


...

Oops 

Ok, I have another suggestion.  What about buying a bunch of colourful plants in narrow pots and placing them in a line just inside your boundary?


----------



## Guest120 (11 Jun 2008)

ailbhe said:


> You need to park on your drive in a way that ensures your door can be opened without crossing onto his drive. That way he cannot block you without crossing onto your driveway.



Exactly.

The OP is in full control of this situation, and such a trivial one at that.

OP - are you living in the same place?

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=453098&postcount=46


----------



## John Rambo (11 Jun 2008)

sam h said:


> Surely he could argue that you are parked too close to his car?  You are both obviously parking as close to the boundary as possible.


 
The salient point...the OP is doing exactly the same!


----------



## extopia (11 Jun 2008)

Hilarious thread.

Can't believe it got to Page 2 before someone suggested that building a wall would reduce the space available while not solving the problem (well done Clubman).

It's obvious both parkers are doing exactly the same thing. The OP is annoyed because he gets home first and parks as close to the boundary as possible, when all he has to do is move over a couple of feet.

Perhaps the neighbour noticed that the OP, by parking where he does, has to "trespass" to get out of his car and decided to make life a little more difficult.

Petty, but entirely avoidable for both parties. Building a wall? Everyone loses by having less space.


----------



## rmelly (11 Jun 2008)

extopia said:


> Hilarious thread.
> 
> Can't believe it got to Page 2 before someone suggested that building a wall would reduce the space available while not solving the problem (well done Clubman).


 
check out post #12 (on page 1).


----------



## extopia (11 Jun 2008)

I stand corrected. Apologies.


----------



## darraghj (12 Jun 2008)

practice ur golf swings for a couple of days were u normally park ur car on ur property. c if he keeps parking so close


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jun 2008)

darraghj said:


> practice ur golf swings for a couple of days were u normally park ur car on ur property. c if he keeps parking so close


Hmmm.....



ClubMan said:


> This doesn't look like a smart comment to me. Simply a reasonable request if he would prefer people not to impinge on his private property. I said practically the same thing to a neighbour of mine the other day when he insisted on practicing his golf swing on our lawn rather than his own (open plan frontage) and was making a mess of the grass. He complied with my polite request. It would seem more petty if I ran off moaning to the (live in) landlord householder about this rather than just speaking to the tenant neighbour.


----------



## gillarosa (12 Jun 2008)

Hi Liffey,
Is it possible that you were consistently parking in a manner that suited yourself and your passenger, weren't too concerned that you were on or too close to his side of the boundry and were unaware and unconcerned that it was ****ing him off? maybe he came home late at night after a work shift tired and emotional and one time too many your car was there and he flipped? decided to take revenge by parking nearly on top of you rather than on his grass as he may have had to previously? sometime we only see what slights we assume have been done to us rather than by us. The high ground would be to park as far away from the boundry, begin nodding 'hello' again and thus get over the nightmare scenario that a bad relationship with a neighbour can become.
M


----------



## Staples (12 Jun 2008)

Rather than going to the expense of a wall, could you place a few plant boxes adjacent to, but wholly on, your side of the boundary?

I'd agree that a wall would create even more of an obstacle, being both longer and permanent.  No going back from that scenario, however it pans out.


----------



## sparkeee (12 Jun 2008)

reverse your car the door will be on the opposite side.


----------



## rmelly (12 Jun 2008)

thats so crazy it just might work


----------



## cheesenonion (12 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Why don't you post rants in _Letting Off Steam _when you are able to? That's the appropriate place for them. Oh - and read the posting guidelines where you will see that personalised attacks are not acceptable around here.


 
not a personalised ATTACK just a question !!!!!!


----------



## kkman (12 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Why don't you post rants in _Letting Off Steam _when you are able to? That's the appropriate place for them. Oh - and read the posting guidelines where you will see that personalised attacks are not acceptable around here.


sounds to me like the neighbour is trying to annoy the OP. its not much to expect to have your neighbour to park in the middle of his part of the drive. he is probably still within his rights but is being unreasonable.everyone is entitled to an opinion here too, no need to go on a power trip there.


----------



## babydays (12 Jun 2008)

OP, have you talked to your neighbour yet?!!


----------



## cheesenonion (12 Jun 2008)

kkman said:


> sounds to me like the neighbour is trying to annoy the OP. its not much to expect to have your neighbour to park in the middle of his part of the drive. he is probably still within his rights but is being unreasonable.everyone is entitled to an opinion here too, no need to go on a power trip there.


 
Yep i agree K K man


----------



## extopia (13 Jun 2008)

You're missing the point lads.

The OP says the neighbour's driveway is huge, but only slightly wider than his own. Even if the neighbour parks all the way to the boundary (where the centre of the theoretical wall would be), there seems to be plenty of room left for the OP to park comfortably.

Perhaps the neighbour uses his driveway in this way to allow plenty of room for people to get past his car (someone wheeling a pram or a bicycle, for example). He's perfectly within his rights.

The only difference a wall would make would be to narrow both driveways,


----------



## kkman (14 Jun 2008)

the next time your neighbour reverses into his drive, reverse your car in as close as possible to his. he might get the message then. he is well within his rights but it seems he is acting like a right banker


----------



## Elphaba (14 Jun 2008)

Maybe you're living next door to Clubman!


----------



## Ciadan (14 Jun 2008)

liffey said:


> This morning i had to get into my car on the passanger side and climb over to the drivers seat because I couldn't open the drivers door.



How about reversing your car into your driveway so that your driver's door isn't on the same side as his car?


----------



## FredBloggs (14 Jun 2008)

Ciadan said:


> How about reversing your car into your driveway so that your driver's door isn't on the same side as his car?


 
Hope Clubman doesn't see your post Ciadan  (If you don't know what I'm talking about read his posts in this thread - some of us were made feel very small by his caustic wit)  -I agree with you though it makes sense to me too.  And I feel that although the neighbour is within his legal rights he's acting like a completed plonker.


----------



## Blinder (14 Jun 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> And I feel that although the neighbour is within his legal rights he's acting like a completed plonker.



If the OP is difficulty opening his car door because the neighbour is parking too near the boundary, then the OP is also parking too near the boundary.


----------



## FredBloggs (15 Jun 2008)

Blinder said:


> If the OP is difficulty opening his car door because the neighbour is parking too near the boundary, then the OP is also parking too near the boundary.


 
Not necessarily. I was at a shopping centre yesterday. I parked in the centre of the parking space. there was a car parked on my right and as it too was parked in the centre of its space I had no problem exiting my car. But when I returned there was a car parked right up against the white line - leaving all its space on the right. As he was parked within his lines he could claim he was parked legally but he had parked thoughtlessly leraving me no room to get into my car. I had to climb in through the passanger door to get to the drivers seat. 

And he hasdn't the excuse of the car to his right being parked wrongly as he was in the last parking space.

Having followed this thread I realised what the Op has to go through day in day out


----------



## kkman (15 Jun 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> Hope Clubman doesn't see your post Ciadan  (If you don't know what I'm talking about read his posts in this thread - some of us were made feel very small by his caustic wit)  -I agree with you though it makes sense to me too.  And I feel that although the neighbour is within his legal rights he's acting like a completed plonker.


careful there or power trip man might ban us all!


----------



## Blinder (15 Jun 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> I was at a shopping centre yesterday. I parked in the centre of the parking space.





liffey said:


> ...i have to reverse my car into my driveway to get in or out........



OP is talking about a driveway and you are comparing it to a parking space in a shopping centre! Hardly comparing like with like here, are we?


----------



## FredBloggs (15 Jun 2008)

Blinder said:


> OP is talking about a driveway and you are comparing it to a parking space in a shopping centre! Hardly comparing like with like here, are we?


 
The fact of the matter is we don't know.  The Driveways of the houses may well be the size of parking spaces at supermarkets - without seeing them or being told the measurements we don't know.   If they are wider then as alluded to in your earlier post the Op is parking badly too and really should have taken parking lessons rather than posting here.  But if they are narrowdriveways with little room and resemble shopping centre spaces then the Op has a point.


----------



## kkman (16 Jun 2008)

Blinder said:


> OP is talking about a driveway and you are comparing it to a parking space in a shopping centre! Hardly comparing like with like here, are we?


close your eyes and imagine the white lines are boundaries outside the OP's house.............


----------



## Graham_07 (16 Jun 2008)

Perhaps if the OP gave the approximate dimensions ( length/width) of the respective driveways if might help people picture this better.


----------



## iggy (16 Jun 2008)

The bottom line here is either 1. the OP`s driveway is too small for the car to fit in and comfortably open doors or 2. the OP can`t park properly within the boundaries of their own property (for whatever reason), neither of these problems should infringe on the neighbours right to full access to their own property at all times....end of!


----------



## FredBloggs (16 Jun 2008)

iggy said:


> The bottom line here is either 1. the OP`s driveway is too small for the car to fit in and comfortably open doors or 2. the OP can`t park properly within the boundaries of their own property (for whatever reason), neither of these problems should infringe on the neighbours right to full access to their own property at all times....end of!


 
Not necessarily.  The spaces may be designed in such a way that both cars need to be parked correctly in order for both to have room to open doors.  The neighbour seems to be parking right on the border - within his rights but not thinking of the neighbour.  As I posted earlier only when I had trouble with an adjacant car in a supermarket space did I realise what may be happening.  Anyway without knowing the dimensions etc we're only surmising.  And as the Op hasn't posted here since last week there's no point guessing!


----------



## Graham_07 (16 Jun 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> And as the Op hasn't posted here since last week there's no point guessing!


 
Maybe they're stuck in their car in the drive unable to get out


----------



## FredBloggs (16 Jun 2008)

graham_07 said:


> maybe They're Stuck In Their Car In The Drive Unable To Get Out


 
Very probably! :d


----------

